# rental advice



## bill t (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi again,we've been searching online for mid term rentals around central areas and are having mixed results.We only need a small place for around 3 months and most of the sites cater mainly for holiday lets.Are we better just to book into a hotel for a while and then search the local estate agents or can someone recommend a site to try.Can anyone give a rough guide on monthly rental costs in the central areas and info on any pitfalls to watch out for.


----------



## bisect (Jan 7, 2015)

Try contacting real estate offices (Imobiliária) in the area you're looking for. Many do local rentals. Avoid bigger ones like ERA, as they tend to not. I've also seen some (depending upon the area) on HomeAway.com (it says there are more than 15000 currently listed in Portugal).

Good luck!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

bill t said:


> Hi again,we've been searching online for mid term rentals around central areas and are having mixed results.We only need a small place for around 3 months and most of the sites cater mainly for holiday lets.Are we better just to book into a hotel for a while and then search the local estate agents or can someone recommend a site to try.Can anyone give a rough guide on monthly rental costs in the central areas and info on any pitfalls to watch out for.


The new (bloody ridiculous) rules are going to mean a lot of rentals won't be available in the future or at least, won't be advertised much (if at all) and the best deals will now be found by personal recommendation but as an example, you can get a one/two bedroomed apartment with air con, central heating & unlimited fibre optic internet for something in the region of €300 - €350 per month plus services. Places with central heating/internet will be about €50 per month less.

The ones that will be advertised will probably be about 25 - 30% more expensive. 

Feel free to send me a PM if you need further info of places in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos and Castanhera de Pera areas.

h and you need to clock up 5 posts before you can send/receive PMs so you need to make at least one more post.


----------



## bill t (Nov 11, 2014)

*rentals*

Many thanks travelling man, wasn't aware of the new regs you refer to, the areas you stated are very close to where we want to be so I'll pm you if you don't mind( if I can work it out) and get more advice
Thanks again


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

bill t said:


> Many thanks travelling man, wasn't aware of the new regs you refer to, the areas you stated are very close to where we want to be so I'll pm you if you don't mind( if I can work it out) and get more advice
> Thanks again


It'll be a pleasure to be of help if I can. 

The new regs (for those who might be interested) are very confusing but seem to dictate the landlord now needs a licence to rent and to pay tax on a percentage of the income and that in itself isn't a problem for most owners but the new rules also seem to stipulate the owner also needs to pay social security of around €1800 per year whether he has a tenant in or not and for those that are retired and therefore not paying SS payments. 

As an example, if the owner only wants to rent for 3/4 months a year, he'd be paying considerably more in SS payments than he'd be taking in rent so it's better for him to just keep the property for family & friends etc. 

The only other alternative is for the owner to increase the rental dramatically and hope he can earn enough to make it worthwhile but that of course is a very big risk for him.


----------



## bisect (Jan 7, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> It'll be a pleasure to be of help if I can.
> 
> The new regs (for those who might be interested) are very confusing but seem to dictate the landlord now needs a licence to rent and to pay tax on a percentage of the income and that in itself isn't a problem for most owners but the new rules also seem to stipulate the owner also needs to pay social security of around €1800 per year whether he has a tenant in or not and for those that are retired and therefore not paying SS payments.
> 
> ...


Can you clarify on what regs you're referring to? I'm aware of the tax implications (gotta pay the man), but the license and requirement to contribute to SS is something I'd never heard before.

Thanks!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've got the legislation in Portuguese in front of me but it all refers to a new need for the owner to have an 'alojamento local' which one gets from their local tourism office who in turn pass the info onto the tax people who in turn then chase you for the relevant taxes....... I have just had one bit of possible good news in that it seems the SS payment requirement only comes into effect if one earns more than €12500 per year for the 1st year and after that it might be possible to apply for an exemption for subsequent years........ I'm not sure if that's total income or just from the rental and am looking into it now. 

My guess is that if it means total income then some owners, especially those on pension will either not bother renting or only very occasionally and only for cash to those they already know or feel comfortable with. 

I'm sure the licence and taxes will be manageable but that SS payment may well put the mockers on renting for many owners. - including us!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Hardly new rules AL was introduced back in June 2008, longer term rental reporting has always been the case and 2015 actually sees an improvement for "landlords"


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Hardly new rules AL was introduced back in June 2008, longer term rental reporting has always been the case and 2015 actually sees an improvement for "landlords"


New to me I guess because we're new to renting out but it seems that in our area at least, the 'new (ish?)' rules are only now being enforced and a number or landlords have recently been contacted by local Camaras etc telling them they need to comply.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not really new to you as you've had information sent to you and the first line says when AL Law introduced.
Yes they are being enforced now, the Government & Financas have been warning this will happen for nearly 2 years, some Camara's are taking a very hard line.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess more important to me because we've only recently got ready to actually do it and the biggest question of SS payments seems only very recently to have been settled......... We'll be happy to rent and pay tax but there's no way on God's earth we'd have been happy to pay that ridiculous SS payment....... and I've only just found out for sure we pensioners won't have to pay that if we stay below the €12500 PA threshold.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Pensioners applies to State aged Pensioners not early retire's on a private pension.

Get a simulation the S/s payments are not as ridiculous as you seem to think and if you declare and pay tax and ignore S/S then you'll just land yourself in a load of bother

No idea where you get this this 12,500 threshold from


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I got it from a PT accountant that specialises in immigration etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> I got it from a PT accountant that specialises in immigration etc.


Suggest you check that information as you've already found out with matriculation not all specialists are that knowledgeable, seeing as min wage is 505€ pm and they pay S/S! 

Your private pensions aren't taken into account for S/S, can't load S/S page at moment so can't refer you to correct section to see thresholds


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

He told me the €12500 per annum does not include pension but will certainly have him check again.


----------

